# router skies



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

some time back I was browing the forum and I saw a picture of a router on a set of skies, can someone direct me to that picture or supply some basic dimentions?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

hal said:


> some time back I was browing the forum and I saw a picture of a router on a set of skies, can someone direct me to that picture or supply some basic dimentions?


Checkout the posts of Template Tom and Harrysin

... it's there somewhere...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hal this may not be the thread you are speaking of but it shows how to make the skis. 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...pport-your-router-dvd-1-10-router-support.pdf

This is probably the thread you saw with the actual photos... by our freind Harry S.
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4272-new-project-hot-off-router.html

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

hal,

I did a Search, at top of page, for SKIS... found this...


http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ates/4897-completion-routed-box-lid-lid-4.jpg


http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...completion-routed-box-lid.html?highlight=skis


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

To Challagan & Joe Lyddon
Thank you for your reponse to my question. The photo you directed me to Joe was the one I was looking for, I'm a visual person, if I can see a photo or drawing I can usually build it. Expansions are or good, but a photo is hard to beat.

Challagan your direction to the pdf of supports also is a good find, I printed it off and it will go into my Router Note Book.

Thank you again Hal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hal, whilst the photo-shoots you were referred to by Corey and Joe are probably self explanatory, don't be shy to ask questions if you require any further help. harrysin


----------

